# Burstner snow chains



## davidah (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi

I was wondering if someone can help. We want to go skiing in our 2003 Burstner Elegance i660 and need some snowchains. I have read the forums and have seen that Konig T2s are recommended. However I am not sure about clearance.There is nothing in the Burstner handbook regarding snow chains, however there is a section in the Fiat handbook - but that is in german. Using google translate I think it says not to use chains thicker than 15mm - but the motorhome is 4000kg and I think it is safer to use 16mm ones. 

Has anyone used chains with this van, or can you translate the german?

zu verwendende schneeketten

feingliedrige schneeketten mit maximalen Kettenüberstand zum Radprofil von 15 mm

Thanks

David


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi David
I would suggest that you buy the chains you think are right - don't be too concerned about translation - main thing is that if you need to use them that you fit them correctly - 
we just bought the size that fit our wheels and have used them no problem
Hope this helps?


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

i agree , just put your tire size in a search, eg Ebay 

ie 215 70 15

i ended up buying 16mm ones, but check the clearance behind your wheels..
search this site, there are lots of snow chain articals

enjoy

neil
in wet cambridge


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi David

why not contact Skidrive they have supplied me several sets of Konig chains over the years & I haven't had any problems with these chains on my campers ( current one 5ton)

I am sure that they will answer your questions

http://www.skidrive.co.uk/snow-chains/index.php

running your hand around the backside of the tyre & wall will give you an indication of any clearance issues


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Euro Car Parts are offering huge discounts at the moment.

Snow Chains are one of the offers.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Can't see there will be clearance problem as the wheels must turn to steer with. If there is any problem it is only likely to be on full lock and you will certainly HEAR if they are fouling anywhere


----------



## davidah (Jul 29, 2012)

Great. Thanks for your help. Probably worrying too much!!

David


----------

